# WinCCflexible mehrere Touchpanels auf eine Steuerung Probleme Variable setzen/rückse.



## bernd81 (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

An einer Anlage mit einer SPS (CPU 315-2DP 6ES7-2AG10-0AB0) und 3 Touchpanels ( 2 x TP177B und 1 x MP277) ist mir aufgefallen das nicht immer alle Variablen richtig angezeigt bzw. geschaltet werden. 
Letztes Mal war es so das ein Merker welcher von allen Tochpanels geschaltet werden kann nur an 2 Touchpanels gesetzt bzw. rückgesetzt werden konnte.
Bei einem anderen Touchpanel war es so das bei der Aktion "Setze Bit während Taste gedrückt" das Bit zwar gesetzt wurde aber nicht rückgesetzt bei Loslassen des Buttons. Genau der gleiche Butten auf dem 2. Touchpanel funktionierte jedoch einwandfrei.

Gibt es irgendwelche Begrenzungen für Zugriffe auf Variablen von mehreren Stellen (Touchpanels)?

Oder an was könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Mai 2011)

... vielleicht liegt es auch an der von dir gewählten Aktion (in diesem Zusammenhang). Versuch doch mal "Setze Bit" beim Drücken und "Rücksetze Bit" beim Loslassen der Taste - auf jedem der Panels ...!

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bernd81 (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo Larry,

bringt nix habe ich auch schon versucht. Hast du sonst noch eine Idee ich bin echt ratlos habe schon alles versucht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Mai 2011)

... da hätte ich jetzt erstmal drauf getippt ...

Dann schreib doch mal etwas mehr zu dem Projekt :
- wie viele Variablen werden ausgetauscht ?
- wie ist die Aktualisierungszeit gewählt ?
- welches Netzwerk (MPI, PB , PN) ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2011)

Auf jeden Fall mal bei dem nicht funktionierenden Gerät die Temp-Dateien löschen und neu generieren. Oft verschwinden dann komische Effekte mit den Buttons.


----------



## bernd81 (20 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... da hätte ich jetzt erstmal drauf getippt ...
> 
> Dann schreib doch mal etwas mehr zu dem Projekt :
> - wie viele Variablen werden ausgetauscht ?
> ...


 
Also mein Projekt hat folgende Daten:

1. die 2 kleinen Touchpanel TP177 haben jeweils 135 Power Tags und das große TP hat 167 Power Tags
2. die Aktualisierungszeit ist bei allen Variablen auf 1s gestellt (habe auch schon 100ms drin gehabt bringt nix)
3. kommuniziert wird über MPI

Was mir aufgefallen ist es ist nur ein bestimmter Bereich wo am großen Touchpanel nicht funktioniert. Hier ist es das MB60. Merker von anderen Bereichen funktionieren am großen TP.


----------



## bernd81 (20 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mal bei dem nicht funktionierenden Gerät die Temp-Dateien löschen und neu generieren. Oft verschwinden dann komische Effekte mit den Buttons.


 
Habe ich probiert hat nix gebracht aber trotzdem Danke!!


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Mai 2011)

bernd81 schrieb:


> 2. die Aktualisierungszeit ist bei allen Variablen auf 1s gestellt (habe auch schon 100ms drin gehabt bringt nix).


1Sek. oder mehr ist hier OK - je kleiner du wirst mit der Aktualisierungszeit umso schlechter wird es ...



bernd81 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist es ist nur ein bestimmter Bereich wo am großen Touchpanel nicht funktioniert. Hier ist es das MB60. Merker von anderen Bereichen funktionieren am großen TP.


Vielleicht ist hier "der Hund begraben" ... wie werdendie Merker den im Einzelnen verwendet ?

Was du noch prüfen kannst ist, wieviel Verbindungs-Resourcen du in der HW-Konfig / CPU-Eigenschaften / Kommunikation für die OP-Kommunikation vergeben hast. Ggf. solltest du hier den Wert mal erhöhen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
 habe mal die Suchfunktion "2 Panels an einer CPU" laufen lassen...

vielleicht hilft´s 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=105813&language=de

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (21 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal die Suchfunktion "2 Panels an einer CPU" laufen lassen...
> 
> vielleicht hilft´s
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=105813&language=de


Ähem, was soll dem TE aus dem von Dir verlinkten Beitrag helfen?
Man sollte nicht nur suchen, ob es schon Beiträge mit dem selben Problem gibt, sondern die gefundenen Beiträge auch mal selber lesen. 

@bernd81
Ich würde mal die betroffenen Variablen im MP277-Projekt löschen, dann generieren, dann alle angemeckerten Objekte löschen, dann die temporären Dateien löschen und zum Schluß die Variablen und die Objekte wieder neu erstellen.

Harald


----------



## SoftMachine (21 Mai 2011)

Ups,
war ich zu schnell mit dem Mausklick ...?

Sorry, tut mir leid

gruss


----------



## bernd81 (23 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist hier "der Hund begraben" ... wie werdendie Merker den im Einzelnen verwendet ?
> 
> Was du noch prüfen kannst ist, wieviel Verbindungs-Resourcen du in der HW-Konfig / CPU-Eigenschaften / Kommunikation für die OP-Kommunikation vergeben hast. Ggf. solltest du hier den Wert mal erhöhen ...
> 
> ...


 
Also die Merker werden nur über TP gesetzt sind sozusagen Merker ob einzelne Stationen im Automatikbetrieb mitlaufen oder nicht.
An den 2 kleinen TP werden sie durch einen Schalter mit Text gesetzt bzw. rückgesetzt. An den kleinen TP´s funktioniert es auch mit dem setzen/rücksetzen nur an dem MP377 nicht.

Ich hab jetzt gesehen das bei der HW-Konfig von der CPU die Verbindungs Ressourcen folgendermaßen reserviert sind.

1 x PG Kommunikation
1 x OP Kommunikation 
0 x S7 Basis Kommunikation
Maximale Anzahl Verbindungsressourcen = 16

Ich denke da könnte der Hund vergraben sein oder? Kann ich die 16 Stück jetzt so verteilen wie ich will oder muß ich da was beachten?


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo Bernd,
im Grunde ja - probier es einfach mal aus ...
Allerdings läßt mir die Sache mit den Merkern immer noch keine Ruhe. Du hast also den gleichen Merker (sprechen wir hier erstmal nur von einem) auf beiden TP's und auf dem MP jeweils auf einen "Schalter" als Bild-Element projektiert ? Bei den TP's kannst du den Zustand wahlfrei umschalten und es wird auch ausgeführt - nur bei dem MP (trotz gleicher Vorgehensweise) nicht ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Ups,
> war ich zu schnell mit dem Mausklick ...?


Ohne weitere Wertung ... aber : Das fällt mir in letzter Zeit häufiger mal auf ...


----------



## bernd81 (23 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> im Grunde ja - probier es einfach mal aus ...
> Allerdings läßt mir die Sache mit den Merkern immer noch keine Ruhe. Du hast also den gleichen Merker (sprechen wir hier erstmal nur von einem) auf beiden TP's und auf dem MP jeweils auf einen "Schalter" als Bild-Element projektiert ? Bei den TP's kannst du den Zustand wahlfrei umschalten und es wird auch ausgeführt - nur bei dem MP (trotz gleicher Vorgehensweise) nicht ?
> 
> ...


Also ich habe das mit den Verbindungen mal geteset und es hat nichts gebracht.
Bei den beiden TP´s habe ich jeweils einen Schalter mit Text und habe da direkt die Variable M60.0 drauf verbunden. Bei dem MP habe ich jeweils einen Button für EIN und einen für AUS habe es allerdings auch mit einem Schalter mit Text probiert hat nix gebracht. Andersrum habe ich es auch schon probiert also bei den beiden TP´s auch jeweils einen Button für EIN und einen für AUS. 
Bringt alles nichts ich weiß echt nicht mehr woran es liegen könnte. Auf dem gleichen Bild im MP ist ein Button der den Merker M40.0 setzt bzw. rücksetzt da funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Ich kann aber bei allen drei Touchpanels den Zustand nicht umschalten. Da ist bei allen Wert Zustand EIN: 1 kann ich aber nicht ändern

Das MP bringt auch keine Meldung das er irgendeine Variable nicht schreiben konnte.


----------



## atrius (23 Mai 2011)

Welche Version von WinCCflex verwendest Du? Da gabs mal einen BUG. Wir hatten dieses Problem bei mehreren Anlagen, auch nur bei einem einzigen Panel. Schaltflächen setzten Variablen, diese bleiben dann anstehen obwohl sie zurückgesetzt wurden. Mit einem HF wurde dies behoben. Mit der aktuellen Version (SP2) sollte dies sowiese behoben sein.


----------



## bernd81 (23 Mai 2011)

atrius schrieb:


> Welche Version von WinCCflex verwendest Du? Da gabs mal einen BUG. Wir hatten dieses Problem bei mehreren Anlagen, auch nur bei einem einzigen Panel. Schaltflächen setzten Variablen, diese bleiben dann anstehen obwohl sie zurückgesetzt wurden. Mit einem HF wurde dies behoben. Mit der aktuellen Version (SP2) sollte dies sowiese behoben sein.


 
Hallo Atrius,

ich arbeite mit der Version WinCCflexible 2008 SP2
Stand: K.1.3.2.0_1.58.0.1

Gruß Bernd


----------



## JesperMP (23 Mai 2011)

Muss unbedingt der Variabel auf 1 gesetzt werden solange der Taster gedruckt ist ?

Wenn es um "software-Taster" handelt, mache ich es so weit wie möglich so das der Taster setzt die Variabel auf "1".
Im SPS Program wird der Variabel verwendet um ein Funktion zu aktivieren, oder eine weitere Variabel zu wechseln.
Schlussendlich wird der HMI-Variabel im SPS Program explicit auf "0" gesetzt.
Diese Verfahren finde ich etwas umständlich, aber total robust.

Es gibt sehr seltene ausnahmen zu diesen "Regel", aber in den Fall mache ich weitere Sicherheitsmassnahmen:
Wenn Bild verlassen wird: --> Bit zurücksetzen (in HMI).
Wenn Bit zu lange gesetzt ist: --> Bit zurücksetzen (in SPS).


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2011)

Ich muß hier Jesper zustimmen. So ähnlich mache ich das auch immer. Das Element "Schalter" finde ich auch nicht so schön ...

Aber mal ungeachtet von "schön" und "robust" ...
Wenn ich jetzt mal unterstelle, dass es keinen Programmierfehler (oder Anwendungsfehler) gibt so bleibt hier ja nur die Vermutung, dass die MP's einen Schalter anders handhaben als die TP's (was ich mir bei Siemens durchaus vorstellen kann). In dem Fall solltest du vielleicht doch über eine andere Strategie (in der Detail-Realisierung) nachdenken ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bernd81 (25 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich muß hier Jesper zustimmen. So ähnlich mache ich das auch immer. Das Element "Schalter" finde ich auch nicht so schön ...
> 
> Aber mal ungeachtet von "schön" und "robust" ...
> Wenn ich jetzt mal unterstelle, dass es keinen Programmierfehler (oder Anwendungsfehler) gibt so bleibt hier ja nur die Vermutung, dass die MP's einen Schalter anders handhaben als die TP's (was ich mir bei Siemens durchaus vorstellen kann). In dem Fall solltest du vielleicht doch über eine andere Strategie (in der Detail-Realisierung) nachdenken ...
> ...


 Hallo Larry / Jesper

das dachte ich zuerst auch aber dann habe ich es ja getestet und an den beiden TP´s anstatt den Schalter mit Text zwei normale Button´s für das Ein bzw. Ausschalten. 
Fazit--> hat nix gebracht am MP377 ging es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn es um "software-Taster" handelt, mache ich es so weit wie möglich so das der Taster setzt die Variabel auf "1".
> Im SPS Program wird der Variabel verwendet um ein Funktion zu aktivieren, oder eine weitere Variabel zu wechseln.
> Schlussendlich wird der HMI-Variabel im SPS Program explicit auf "0" gesetzt.
> Diese Verfahren finde ich etwas umständlich, aber total robust.



Das ist eigentlich der sicherste Weg, weil er unabhängig von
dem Aktualisierungszyklus und anderen Unwägbarkeiten ist.

Frank


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2011)

bernd81 schrieb:


> ... und an den beiden TP´s anstatt den Schalter mit Text zwei normale Button´s für das Ein bzw. Ausschalten.
> Fazit--> hat nix gebracht am MP377 ging es trotzdem nicht.


 
Dazu nochmal :
Wir wissen (jetzt), was du an den TP's gemacht hast und das es da anscheinend funktioniert - was aber hast du an dem MP nun genau gemacht und ... warum dort nicht das Gleiche wie an den TP's ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bernd81 (25 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Dazu nochmal :
> Wir wissen (jetzt), was du an den TP's gemacht hast und das es da anscheinend funktioniert - was aber hast du an dem MP nun genau gemacht und ... warum dort nicht das Gleiche wie an den TP's ?
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


 
Also ich habe an dem MP377 aus Platzgründen gedacht dort könnte ich 2 Buttons nehmen um das ganze ein bisschen Übersichtlicher zu gestalten. Mit dem einen Button Setze ich die Variable M60.0 und mit dem anderen Rücksetze ich die Variable M60.0 jeweils durch Drücken.
Ich habe aber auch am MP versucht das ganze mit "Schalter mit Text" zu machen aber dort hat es auch nicht funktioniert.
Habe anstatt der Buttons auch schon EA Felder benutzt, hat auch nix gebracht. Der Merker 60.0 lässt sich einfach nicht auf dem Touchpanel beschreiben bzw. auslesen.

*Fazit --> meineserachtens liegt es nicht an der Art des Schalters sondern an irgend etwas anderes.*


----------



## bernd81 (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich der sicherste Weg, weil er unabhängig von
> dem Aktualisierungszyklus und anderen Unwägbarkeiten ist.
> 
> Frank


 
Kann schon sein das das der sichere Weg wäre aber dann müsste ich jetzt das ganze SPS Programm umschreiben und das ist schon ein großer Aufwand da es 8 Stationen an dieser Anlage gibt.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

bernd81 schrieb:


> Also ich habe an dem MP377 aus Platzgründen gedacht dort könnte ich 2 Buttons nehmen um das ganze ein bisschen Übersichtlicher zu gestalten. Mit dem einen Button Setze ich die Variable M60.0 und mit dem anderen Rücksetze ich die Variable M60.0 jeweils durch Drücken.
> Ich habe aber auch am MP versucht das ganze mit "Schalter mit Text" zu machen aber dort hat es auch nicht funktioniert.
> Habe anstatt der Buttons auch schon EA Felder benutzt, hat auch nix gebracht. Der Merker 60.0 lässt sich einfach nicht auf dem Touchpanel beschreiben bzw. auslesen.
> 
> *Fazit --> meineserachtens liegt es nicht an der Art des Schalters sondern an irgend etwas anderes.*


Ich habe parallel Panele und PC RT mit zugang zu dieselben Variabeln. Und Buttons und Schalter und Symbolische E/A. Alles funzt wie erwartet.
Ja, etwas anders muss der Grund sein aber ohne das ganze Projekt ist es schwierig zu sagen wo es liegt.

Hast du PLCSIM ?
Passiert dies auch beim simulieren ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Mai 2011)

bernd81 schrieb:


> Also ich habe an dem MP377 aus Platzgründen gedacht dort könnte ich 2 Buttons nehmen um das ganze ein bisschen Übersichtlicher zu gestalten. Mit dem einen Button Setze ich die Variable M60.0 und mit dem anderen Rücksetze ich die Variable M60.0 jeweils durch Drücken.


Mit der Variante wie im Zitat beschrieben bist du ja auch im Grunde schon auf dem optimalen Weg - das MUSS funktionieren. Ich (und ich glaube auch Jesper und Frank) hadere ja auch nur mit dem Schalter (in diesem Zusammenhang).
Ich stimme also mit deinem Fazit überein (hatte ich das nicht auch schon gesagt ?).

Also ... was passiert noch so mit dem M60.0 oder den Bytes und Worten und Doppelworten etc. wo das Ding sonst noch so drinsteckt. Vielleicht hängt es ja sogar mit etwas in dem MP-Projekt zusammen (sehr wahrscheinlich sogar). Was sagt denn die QV-Ausgabe zu dem Thema ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bernd81 (25 Mai 2011)

Jetzt habe ich den Hund gefunden!! 

Und zwar habe ich auf dem MP377 eine Rezepturverwaltung wo der Bediener verschiedene Artikel auswählen kann und je nach dem werden die Stationen ein bzw. ausgeschaltet. Diese Rezeptur greift auch auf den Merker 60.0 zu.

In den Einstellungen der Rezeptur waren die Hacken Variablen synchronisieren und Variablen offline angekreuzt gewesen. Somit konnte ich die Variable über die Buttons nicht ändern.


----------

